# Anyone Got WetGlaze 2.0 in stock?



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

As above really folks?

Any help for Grommit? :thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

wax attack when they get it back in stock, which will be soon hopefully thats the only place you can get it from


----------



## nyrB (Jun 15, 2012)

*I'm in the same boat as you Grommit 
I've tried all over the States & nobody has stock. I even tried The Detail Shoppe agents in other Countries, also no stock. I read on a site (can't remember the name) that they were having problems with the tops? I don't know for sure but I've had some on order from the States for over a month. 
My next question would be: is there any other product that will enhance the finish on a silver Car as good as "Wet Glaze 2:0"?*


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

nyrB said:


> *I'm in the same boat as you Grommit
> I've tried all over the States & nobody has stock. I even tried The Detail Shoppe agents in other Countries, also no stock. I read on a site (can't remember the name) that they were having problems with the tops? I don't know for sure but I've had some on order from the States for over a month.
> My next question would be: is there any other product that will enhance the finish on a silver Car as good as "Wet Glaze 2:0"?*


No stock anywhere? Either it's incredibly amazing and sells out very quick or they are not making / ordering enough. Come on, get it together chaps.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

My cupboard under the stairs :lol: I ended up buying two when they had stock at one point as it seemed to sell out quick all the time


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

I can't give an exact date but it's days not weeks away 

Simon


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Will_G said:


> My cupboard under the stairs :lol: I ended up buying two when they had stock at one point as it seemed to sell out quick all the time


Me too - I stashed another one away when they were last in stock.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

pxr5 said:


> Me too - I stashed another one away when they were last in stock.


+1 did the same thing :lol:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

pxr5 said:


> Me too - I stashed another one away when they were last in stock.


Right boys, get one sold to me :wave:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

These hoarder's are causing shortages LOL black market on Wet Glaze 2 will be taking off soon


----------



## Wheelzntoys (Jan 28, 2012)

Grommit said:


> Right boys, get one sold to me :wave:


You'll have to give up your address to secret bunker.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

I can remember a similar situation with FK1000p when it became popular a few years ago Alex at Serious Performance was the only seller at the time and he was selling it as quick as it arrived from the US


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

I've got one i was just about to open.... But by the weekend they'll be selling for the same price as Crystal Rock?....decisions....:lol::lol:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Wheelzntoys said:


> You'll have to give up your address to secret bunker.


That can be done!


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2012)

Bump, looking for some of this if anyone can help. 

Thanks


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

EvoBedmonster said:


> Bump, looking for some of this if anyone can help.
> 
> Thanks


My order is being collected from the US tomorrow, so many bottles of Wet Glaze 2.0 should be with me by Monday next week (6th) :thumb:
Simon


----------



## niney (Mar 5, 2008)

Wax Attack said:


> My order is being collected from the US tomorrow, so many bottles of Wet Glaze 2.0 should be with me by Monday next week (6th) :thumb:
> Simon


i'll be ordering!, gave my car a full detail fri/sat. It currently only has one coat of collinite 915 due to weather sunday, would there be any benefit to put a coat of wet glaze on top and then put second coat of 915?


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2012)

Wax Attack said:


> My order is being collected from the US tomorrow, so many bottles of Wet Glaze 2.0 should be with me by Monday next week (6th) :thumb:
> Simon


Thanks Simon, I'll try and grab a bottle before it goes again.


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

any update on stock yet?


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

After a few days of fun and games with US customs my shipment is now moving and should be here by the weekend.
Simon


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Wax Attack said:


> After a few days of fun and games with US customs my shipment is now moving and should be here by the weekend.
> Simon


Hey Simon the suspense is killing me :lol:

Cant wait! :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2012)

Is there a facility to pre order?


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

EvoBedmonster said:


> Is there a facility to pre order?


No, but i'll update this post as soon as it's ready to order.
Simon


----------



## ZIGGYNO1 (May 30, 2007)

Wax Attack said:


> After a few days of fun and games with US customs my shipment is now moving and should be here by the weekend.
> Simon


WHOOP WHOOP:thumb:


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

sorry to jump in on this thread but any chance of any news on the new wheel woolies?


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

slineclean said:


> sorry to jump in on this thread but any chance of any news on the new wheel woolies?


Sorry i thought i had replied,
. After discussion with Adams the discount available on the new wheel woolies is very limited, as a result the UK sale price would need to be significantly more than the current ones to make them a viable item to offer for sale. As a result at this time i won't be offering them, sorry.
Simon


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks for the response :thumb: thats a shame I liked the look of them. Will keep a look out at waxstock


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

It's here!!
Wet Glaze 2.0 is now back in stock, there are also a few kits with PakShak microfibres offering a discount over individual prices.
http://www.waxattack.co.uk/?wpsc_product_category=glaze

Simon


----------



## ZIGGYNO1 (May 30, 2007)

3 ordered and FX spray thanks:thumb:


----------



## 123stevevw (May 19, 2008)

Ordered!


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Ordered


----------



## bunyarra (Aug 26, 2006)

Ordered


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

Ordered, thanks Simon
I went with 2nd class delivery so I presume it will be next week before I get it?(secretly hoping to get it for Sat)


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

Ordered, cant wait to use it. just me or is postage a bit steep?


----------



## nyrB (Jun 15, 2012)

*2X Ordered, been waiting a while, hope it's as good as they say?*


----------



## Narsaq (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks for the email, ordered:wave:

And received on the 15th.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

davec said:


> Ordered, cant wait to use it. just me or is postage a bit steep?


Its a bargain when you order 30 bottles


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Only 2nd class or special delivery?

Whit?


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

davec said:


> Ordered, cant wait to use it. just me or is postage a bit steep?


I too had a little grumble at the postage compared to other traders but for the postive reviews it has got on here (as waxattack is the only stockist) decided to part with money:thumb:

Maybe its omething Simon can look into to introduce 1st class rather than just having 2nd and special delivery?


----------



## 123stevevw (May 19, 2008)

No parcel from Postie Pat this morning. Meh


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2012)

123stevevw said:


> No parcel from Postie Pat this morning. Meh


Mine has just arrived, no damage to the packaging but opened it to find one of the two bottles split with product all over the clear bag it was wrapped in, cheers...


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

The first delivery I got a few months ago the bottle had a tiny split right at the bottom too. It looked like in had been squashed in transit. Luckily no leaking and I put a bit of tape over the crack.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

No parcel for me yet either, I was hoping it would arrive today. I would have gone for 1st class if there had been an option but I could not bring myself to pay £8.50 for next day for just one bottle


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

No parcel for me either, thought I would of had it today, Defo needs to be looked into as second class is far to slow :lol: :lol: meant to be raining tomorrow so looks like I've missed the sun to have a play with it. 
Bring on 1st class post I say mind you it'll cost's a fortune going off 2nd class price :lol: :lol: :lol: 
not to worry it'll soon be summer again :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2012)

Well, I won't use again, it doesn't matter how good the product is if it's all over the packaging, obviously sending these bottles out in an envelope is an issue.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

There are two ways to communicate your displeasure when receiving a product that has been damaged in transit, one way and the right way is to email the trader with a polite but firm response stating the issue, the other way is as seen above.

I too received my order today and yes the packaging isn't adequate for the contents within and a bottle has split seeping a small amount of product.

I'm sure Wax Attack will address the problem if they wish to keep their customers and attract new business. Packaging is so important not just to protect the contents in transit but also to arrive well presented which is an important factor in the retail experience.


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

Well said! :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2012)

S63 said:


> There are two ways to communicate your displeasure when receiving a product that has been damaged in transit, one way and the right way is to email the trader with a polite but firm response stating the issue, the other way is as seen above.
> 
> I too received my order today and yes the packaging isn't adequate for the contents within and a bottle has split seeping a small amount of product.
> 
> I'm sure Wax Attack will address the problem if they wish to keep their customers and attract new business. Packaging is so important not just to protect the contents in transit but also to arrive well presented which is an important factor in the retail experience.


I'll communicate it however I wish, it is no concern of yours, simply don't read the post. Thanks.


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Ordered mine on sunday and it arrived today, no leaks or splits, happy days.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Wax attack, any chance of looking into first class option? 2nd class or 8.50 for next day are too extremes with no middle ground.


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

The above comments are all noted and i can only apologise. Several hundred bottles have been sent out in the past and i have never had any comments / problems before so it would appear RM have got a bit heavy handed therefore a different more robust carton will be sought out tomorrow for all future orders. (i have seen pxr5's post above but as said i was unaware of any issues ). 
Again sorry for any inconvenience.
Simon


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Grommit said:


> Wax attack, any chance of looking into first class option? 2nd class or 8.50 for next day are too extremes with no middle ground.


Yes, i did previously have a first class option but it was rarely used, i'll have look at the shipping structure.
Simon


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

EvoBedmonster said:


> I'll communicate it however I wish, it is no concern of yours, simply don't read the post. Thanks.


Nice attitude you have there. Glad your bottle leaked everywhere now. Karma. And if you don't like the post. Tough. Thanks.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

EvoBedmonster said:


> I'll communicate it however I wish, it is no concern of yours, simply don't read the post. Thanks.


Charming, diplomacy obviously not your strong point.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Wax Attack said:


> The above comments are all noted and i can only apologise. Several hundred bottles have been sent out in the past and i have never had any comments / problems before so it would appear RM have got a bit heavy handed therefore a different more robust carton will be sought out tomorrow for all future orders. (i have seen pxr5's post above but as said i was unaware of any issues ).
> Again sorry for any inconvenience.
> Simon


Hi Simon

I noticed that the cost of the postage on my delivery today was £6-60, I paid £4-00 for p and p. When I pay p and p from some of our other traders it is less, is there not a more cost effective way for you to ship your orders?

Or do the traders with a larger volume of sales get reduced rates from couriers etc?


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2012)

s.bailey said:


> Nice attitude you have there. Glad your bottle leaked everywhere now. Karma. And if you don't like the post. Tough. Thanks.


I loved the post, made me chuckle :thumb:


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

EvoBedmonster said:


> I loved the post, made me chuckle :thumb:


Good just sharing the laughs from you losing a bottle of WG2.0. Losing must be your thing!


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2012)

s.bailey said:


> Good just sharing the laughs from you losing a bottle of WG2.0. Losing must be your thing!


The only thing I lost was £17 from it going in the bin, it's no big deal and that's why I haven't contacted the vendor, it's simply not worth it. There are plenty of vendors and products out there, enjoy your detailing. :thumb:


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Wax Attack said:


> The above comments are all noted and i can only apologise. Several hundred bottles have been sent out in the past and i have never had any comments / problems before so it would appear RM have got a bit heavy handed therefore a different more robust carton will be sought out tomorrow for all future orders. (i have seen pxr5's post above but as said i was unaware of any issues ).
> Again sorry for any inconvenience.
> Simon


I put the split down to an unfortunate chance actually. As I said it was tiny and no product leaked out and didn't stop me ordering a second bottle which arrived absolutely fine. :thumb:


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

S63 said:


> Hi Simon
> 
> I noticed that the cost of the postage on my delivery today was £6-60, I paid £4-00 for p and p. When I pay p and p from some of our other traders it is less, is there not a more cost effective way for you to ship your orders?
> 
> Or do the traders with a larger volume of sales get reduced rates from couriers etc?


I've tried to keep my delivery prices simple and again ( as the packaging ) it's not been something that has been communicated to me as an issue before. I do use couriers for larger items / packages ( i'm not sure what you ordered but it was obviously several items  ) and have been talking to one about regular shipment pricing as opposed to using RM.
I do appreciate the feedback.
Simon


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

EvoBedmonster said:


> Bump, looking for some of this if anyone can help.
> 
> Thanks





EvoBedmonster said:


> Thanks Simon, I'll try and grab a bottle before it goes again.





EvoBedmonster said:


> Is there a facility to pre order?





EvoBedmonster said:


> The only thing I lost was £17 from it going in the bin, it's no big deal and that's why I haven't contacted the vendor, it's simply not worth it. There are plenty of vendors and products out there, enjoy your detailing. :thumb:


For someone so eager to get some Wet Glaze, it seemed like a big deal, unless I'm wrong Wax Attack appears to be the sole importer at present, if you find a comparable product please share.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2012)

S63 said:


> For someone so eager to get some Wet Glaze, it seemed like a big deal, unless I'm wrong Wax Attack appears to be the sole importer at present, of you find a comparable product please share.


Of course i was keen to try it, I ordered two bottles, I've still got one to try so it's no big deal, it just cost twice as much If after trying it and other products in due course I find a comparable product of course I will share it with you, if that situation arises I'll even send you a sample of the comparable product free of charge to get your opinion. :thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

EvoBedmonster said:


> Of course i was keen to try it, I ordered two bottles, I've still got one to try so it's no big deal, it just cost twice as much If after trying it and other products in due course I find a comparable product of course I will share it with you, if that situation arises I'll even send you a sample of the comparable product free of charge to get your opinion. :thumb:


Ah, the Karma posted by Bailey has arrived! :thumb:


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

well i ordered 2 bottles and paid £4 postage and they arrived quickly, postage on the stamp was £5.60 so nice to see a trader not ripping off on postage for once, cheers Simon:thumb:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Wax Attack said:


> Yes, i did previously have a first class option but it was rarely used, i'll have look at the shipping structure.
> Simon


Thanks Si, let me know if it changes and I'll order some :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I'd love to order a £10 Adams Wash pad , but I can't justify spending the £4 postage on top - I will order it when shipping structures have changed.

Simon, please PM me when postage is more affordable for one item only :thumb:


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

Ooooh did someone say Adams!! Simon, any chance of the new improved wheel woolies at all? Thanks


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I knew the subject of 'Wheel Woolies' was going to come up after my Adam's Wash Pad post


----------



## ZIGGYNO1 (May 30, 2007)

I've got my fingers crossed for tomorro 
Prepped car today ready:buffer:


----------



## ZIGGYNO1 (May 30, 2007)

Recived, packed very well no damages:thumb:


----------



## 123stevevw (May 19, 2008)

Doh! I had to go out when post arrived so came back to a red slip. Go pick it up in the morning, no doubt it'll pi$$ down all day tomorrow now!


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

Mine arrived today, I think the posties was a little heavy handed as the neck of the bottle was squashed but no leaks and all ok, thanks
(if you can work on getting 1st class postage please let me know for future buying)


----------



## bunyarra (Aug 26, 2006)

Arrived today - perfect condition. Thank you.


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Thank you for all your orders and the updates.
Simon


----------



## 123stevevw (May 19, 2008)

Got it. One layer down so far and wow! How slick! Was packaged nicely too, no leaks etc.


----------



## 123stevevw (May 19, 2008)

iPhone pics, sorry about the quality but you get the idea...




























Even applied it to my iPhone screen as I love how slick it feels!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Has anybody like me found pads a p in the a to wash after using wet glaze?
Must be a very oily product, I always hand wash first before putting pads in the machine to remove as much residue as possible but I'm finding it difficult to break down.


----------



## 123stevevw (May 19, 2008)




----------

